# New Poll-new smoked food pics terminology



## Dutch (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay folks, we've narrowed down the list of terms that were submitted to replace the old term that we were using (thus getting spammed by smut peddlers). 

Sir Monty googled the submitted terms (some led to smut sites and a couple I googled led to cannabis users sites and were eliminated.

We came up with 4 entries for the poll and submitted them to TulsaJeff for his official ok.

The poll will run for the next 7 days and the winner will be announced.

On behalf of the staff here at SMF, thanks to all of you that submitted your ideas for consideration.


----------



## domn8_ion (Jun 6, 2007)

Q View just seems to roll out the mouth. Plus its fun to say- Q view. Everyone say it with me....Q view. Fun, right?


----------



## misterchristopher (Jun 6, 2007)

My vote's for Q-View.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 7, 2007)

I think i'll just stick with Pic's............easier to type


----------



## kueh (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe QVU or qvu for short.....

Don't like the four choices as they are.


----------



## low&slow (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm with bubba.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm with Bubba ....


----------



## reflect (Jun 7, 2007)

I was wondering when this would come to a head. I think it is a wise decision to move off of that terminology ;).

Take care,

Brian


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 7, 2007)

Q View for me,  

Mike


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 7, 2007)

am i the only one that likes "Pub Grub" ? my wife was right i guess, i 'm wierd  wildcat


----------



## squeezy (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sorry but probably!

To me ... 'Pub Grub" runs the gamit from French fries to burgers, to chicken strips, to wings ... well you get my point ... not BBQ!

For me pic or pix ...


----------



## kueh (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe suggestions are too late......../

Good Que shortened to GQ

Wanna see some GQ?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 7, 2007)

No maybe about it ... voting has begun sir!


----------



## triple b (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm going to use pic, pics,or pix.
Seems easy enough.
Just my .02 worth.


----------



## msmith (Jun 8, 2007)

Same here also.


----------



## m.m. (Jun 8, 2007)

Pics.

Easy & Simple; just like me; that's why I like it.


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 8, 2007)

well at least "pub grub" made the final four."que view" does seem like a natural since "eye que" didn't make the cut.  wildcat


----------



## Dutch (Jun 19, 2007)

Folks, we would like to thank all of you who suggested a new term for all the great food pics that are in this fantastic forum and our thanks go out to those who took the opportunity to vote in the poll.

The winning term is "Q view" and was submitted by Keywesmoke. Way to go KWS!!


----------



## keywesmoke (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you very much! I was just now able to locate this thread. 
I'd like to thank the academy........


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 22, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Dutch (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay folks, we've narrowed down the list of terms that were submitted to replace the old term that we were using (thus getting spammed by smut peddlers). 

Sir Monty googled the submitted terms (some led to smut sites and a couple I googled led to cannabis users sites and were eliminated.

We came up with 4 entries for the poll and submitted them to TulsaJeff for his official ok.

The poll will run for the next 7 days and the winner will be announced.

On behalf of the staff here at SMF, thanks to all of you that submitted your ideas for consideration.


----------



## domn8_ion (Jun 6, 2007)

Q View just seems to roll out the mouth. Plus its fun to say- Q view. Everyone say it with me....Q view. Fun, right?


----------



## misterchristopher (Jun 6, 2007)

My vote's for Q-View.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 7, 2007)

I think i'll just stick with Pic's............easier to type


----------



## kueh (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe QVU or qvu for short.....

Don't like the four choices as they are.


----------



## low&slow (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm with bubba.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm with Bubba ....


----------



## reflect (Jun 7, 2007)

I was wondering when this would come to a head. I think it is a wise decision to move off of that terminology ;).

Take care,

Brian


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 7, 2007)

Q View for me,  

Mike


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 7, 2007)

am i the only one that likes "Pub Grub" ? my wife was right i guess, i 'm wierd  wildcat


----------



## squeezy (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sorry but probably!

To me ... 'Pub Grub" runs the gamit from French fries to burgers, to chicken strips, to wings ... well you get my point ... not BBQ!

For me pic or pix ...


----------



## kueh (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe suggestions are too late......../

Good Que shortened to GQ

Wanna see some GQ?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 7, 2007)

No maybe about it ... voting has begun sir!


----------



## triple b (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm going to use pic, pics,or pix.
Seems easy enough.
Just my .02 worth.


----------



## msmith (Jun 8, 2007)

Same here also.


----------



## m.m. (Jun 8, 2007)

Pics.

Easy & Simple; just like me; that's why I like it.


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 8, 2007)

well at least "pub grub" made the final four."que view" does seem like a natural since "eye que" didn't make the cut.  wildcat


----------



## Dutch (Jun 19, 2007)

Folks, we would like to thank all of you who suggested a new term for all the great food pics that are in this fantastic forum and our thanks go out to those who took the opportunity to vote in the poll.

The winning term is "Q view" and was submitted by Keywesmoke. Way to go KWS!!


----------



## keywesmoke (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you very much! I was just now able to locate this thread. 
I'd like to thank the academy........


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 22, 2007)

LOL


----------

